# Tesla Owners Will be Able to Request Software Update



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

For anyone out there wondering, "Why, oh why am I not running the latest firmware?! I reallyreallyreally want those EAP updates / new maps / moar bacon / software-locked HUD!!!"

Well, straight from the horse's mouth...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981975289403076610


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I won't be able to help myself and wait for "wide release"


----------



## Jason Bourne (Aug 18, 2017)

I would love to see how Tesla implements this, but I have my doubts. If we all use the 'request' mechanism, then a queue of cars to send the software to develops and we're in the same position we're in now.


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

Jason Bourne said:


> I would love to see how Tesla implements this, but I have my doubts. If we all use the 'request' mechanism, then a queue of cars to send the software to develops and we're in the same position we're in now.


Actually I suspect that the vast majority of owners are not concerned with getting the latest update. So the ones who do care will probably get their updates more quickly.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Guy Weathersby said:


> Actually I suspect that the vast majority of owners are not concerned with getting the latest update. So the ones who do care will probably get their updates more quickly.


I agree -- no different than Apple pushing out the latest iOS release and my mom being 5 versions back


----------

